# tem vs têm



## aleksk

I have HUGE problems with pronunciation of non infinitive (derived) forms of verbs because no dictionary or other resource lists them for learners. 

Can someone using IPA (or other method) help me understand the difference between the pronunciation of these two:

tem vs têm


E.g Tem um contador disponível? 

Eles também têm sentimentos. 

I took the examples from FORVO, but since FORVO doesn't transcribe in IPA, I can't tell the difference. 

Is the difference in the nasalization? Or open/close?


----------



## pfaa09

Write the words in google translate and listen.
The pronunciation (european pt) is almost the same. With "Têm" we normaly repeat the pronunciation of the e.
Tem =  [Teinn]
Têm =  [Teieinn]
In Portugal, in the northern part, we pronounce "e" more open than the people from South.


----------



## GabrielH

aleksk said:


> Is the difference in the nasalization? Or open/close?


In Brazil, at least in my region, there is no difference in the pronunciation of "tem" and "têm".


----------



## Guigo

GabrielH said:


> In Brazil, at least in my region, there is no difference in the pronunciation of "tem" and "têm".



I think it's valid for almost the entire country.

However, some people in a very careful speech may pronounce _têm_ with a somewhat longer "e".


----------



## guihenning

Brazil: tem [ˈtẽj̃], têm [ˈtẽj̃] ou [ˈtẽ.ẽj̃]
Portugal: tem [ˈtɐ̃j̃], têm [ˈtɐ̃(j̃).ɐ̃j̃]


----------



## Leomides

As I am not a native speaker I will not make any suggestions as the pronunciation of tem and têm but I share your pain in trying to pronounce conjugations of verbs. No attention is given to this in English based texts teaching Portuguese whereas when you read Portuguese Grammars (by authorities in continental Portugal) great importance is attached to the 'sílaba tónica'. Once you appreciate this concept and especially how to impacts on the other vowels in the word, you develop an understanding of how verbs change pronunciation when conjugated - especially when moving from one tense to another. Just consider difference in pronunciation between the infinitive and the present tense of many common verbs - comer, beber, pagar, chamar etc This just isn't made explicit to the beginner of Portuguese and causes a great deal of confusion in the initial stages of learning. I sincerely believe the acquisition of Portuguese would be more accessible to English speakers if the teaching of Portuguese focused on this aspect more.


----------



## Nonstar

Ignore that, no difference in pronunciation. It is important in written language only.


----------



## Carfer

Nonstar said:


> Ignore that, no difference in pronunciation. It is important in written language only.


If you target European Portuguese  you can't ignore it, as they are pronounced quite distinctly. See guihenning post above.


----------



## guihenning

And what guigo said is also true. In careful speech, people tend to hold the “e” longer in Brazil and when the verb is in a stressed position of a sentence (usually at the very end)  it tends to be pronounced differently from “tem”, although people usually won’t realize it.
As for the original question about finite forms, the most difficult is the umlaut/metaphony that affects E and O in stressed position and there’s no fixed rule and words vary freely. For the specific finite forms of the third person plural “eles” the most important to notice is that the M is always silent and the endings “-am” and “-em” are pronounced as nasal diphthongs.
-am as [ɐ̃w̃] in both Brazil and Portugal
-em as [ẽj̃] in Brazil and [ɐ̃j̃] in Portugal
This is the general rule that applies to all words ending in “am/em”. There is no exception. Also, since the topic is nasals, the letter M (and N, too) are always silent in Portuguese except between vowels or at the beginning of a word. Whenever they’re in syllabic coda (closing a syllable), they’re silent and are there to signalize that the preceding vowel is nasalized.

Examples:
Também [tɐ̃ˈbẽj̃] (Br); [tɐ̃ˈbɐ̃j̃] (Pt)
Andar [ɐ̃ˈdaɾ] (Br/Pt)
Enfim [ẽˈfĩ] (Br/Pt)
Amputar [ɐ̃.puˈtaɾ] (Br/Pt)
Falam [ˈfa.lɐ̃w̃] (Br/Pt)


----------



## Dymn

Leomides said:


> This just isn't made explicit to the beginner of Portuguese and causes a great deal of confusion in the initial stages of learning. I sincerely believe the acquisition of Portuguese would be more accessible to English speakers if the teaching of Portuguese focused on this aspect more


Indeed. Not just to English speakers and not just for Portuguese, pronunciations are only given for the dictionary form which is very inconvenient for verbs because the infinitive is unstressed in its root. Due to vowel reduction you lose information on whether the vowel is open or closed.


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal tem e têm são, em geral, pronunciados de forma diferente à exceção da região nortenha onde essa distinção não é muito vincada ou praticamente imperceptível...


----------



## englishmania

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal tem e têm são, em geral, pronunciados de forma diferente à exceção da região nortenha onde essa distinção não é muito vincada ou praticamente imperceptível...





Eu sou do norte e estas palavras são pronunciadas de forma diferente.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Eu sou do norte e estas palavras são pronunciadas de forma diferente.


Pois, não sei...  se calhar ouvi mal, ou ouvi as pessoas erradas.  
Vou prestar mais atenção, mas não me parece que a diferença entre tem e têm sejam tão vincada a norte como o é no sul.
E a diferença entre achamos e achámos? é que também não a consigo ouvir nos falares no norte..


----------



## guihenning

Ainda ontem uns estudantes de Línguas Ibéricas na Universidade de Zurique apresentaram um trabalho sobre a mudança em curso em Portugal que neutraliza o pretérito perfeito do presente do indicativo na primeira do plural. A mudança em curso acontece no país todo e o resultado será provavelmente como no Brasil: a neutralização total entre amámos/amamos, etc. Por isso, aparentemente, que o acordo ortográfico torna esse acento opcional já nos dias de hoje. 
Agora uma pergunta: a pronúncia sulista difere da nortenha ou da lisboeta nos ditongos nasais? Isto é, no sul, “tem” rima com “mãe” ou a pronúncia é mais aparentada à brasileira?


----------



## englishmania

Alentugano said:


> Pois, não sei...  se calhar ouvi mal, ou ouvi as pessoas erradas.
> Vou prestar mais atenção, mas não me parece que a diferença entre tem e têm sejam tão vincada a norte como o é no sul.
> E a diferença entre achamos e achámos? é que também não a consigo ouvir nos falares no norte..



Pois, concordo em relação ao segundo caso. Em relação ao primeiro, eu acho que há diferença, mas acredito que no sul se diferencie mais (mas confesso que não sei como se pronuncia no sul).


----------



## pfaa09

Alentugano said:


> Pois, não sei... se calhar ouvi mal, ou ouvi as pessoas erradas.
> Vou prestar mais atenção, mas não me parece que a diferença entre tem e têm sejam tão vincada a norte como o é no sul.
> E a diferença entre achamos e achámos? é que também não a consigo ouvir nos falares no norte..


Na minha mensagem #2 é exactamente assim que dizemos a Norte (na grande parte).
E aconselho a ouvirem essa diferença no google translate.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

pfaa09 said:


> Write the words in google translate and listen.
> The pronunciation (european pt) is almost the same. With "Têm" we normaly repeat the pronunciation of the e.
> Tem =  [Teinn]
> Têm =  [Teieinn]
> In Portugal, in the northern part, we pronounce "e" more open than the people from South.



Me parece que, (bem) antigamente, diferiam-se por "tem" e "teem; talvez isso tenha feito vossa pronúncia se manter diferentemente.


----------

